# Old Railway Tunnels in Plymouth



## Dark Descent (Jul 6, 2012)

I had walked past these tunnels every day for the last few years and had always wanted to go down there. Finally on a lunch break at work one of my friends and I decided to go and have a look.




DSCF1613

Into the darkness we go...



DSCF1616

The light at the end of the tunnel...



DSCF1628

Got to love the brickwork in these places.



DSCF1617




DSCF1619

There are two tunnels on this track, they lead from one side of devonport to the other.
visited with: Hillas00


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 6, 2012)

I love old tunnels - I find it really difficult to get photos in them though.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 6, 2012)

Use a tripod and take a torch.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 6, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Use a tripod and take a torch.



Yeh, spot on advice. When i did my tunnel explore I was stood at then entrance after a long walk to get there and said to my g/f - ''erm, I've forgotten the torch''


----------



## Dark Descent (Jul 7, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I love old tunnels - I find it really difficult to get photos in them though.



yea likewise, i only have a compact at the moment, however i am still amazed with some of the photos i get with it.


----------

